
Edge Chromium Release on January 2020 - cyptus
https://blogs.windows.com/msedgedev/2019/11/04/edge-chromium-release-candidate-get-ready/#PfqhFj571ggdy3Hw.97
======
dalfonso
I have to commend Microsoft on the new Edge logo. It's different enough from
the IE and old Edge logo that savvy users will notice the change, but similar
enough that the users who "just click on the blue e to go to the internet"
probably won't notice the change.

~~~
0x4a42
It looks like a fox tail. :)

~~~
ehsankia
Or a curling Armadillo

------
lacker
As someone who read a lot of Slashdot in the 90's... what is the world coming
to, when I'm rooting for Microsoft products because I _don 't_ want monopolies
in browsers and operating systems?

~~~
saagarjha
Of course, you may get more bang for your rooting buck if you supported a
browser that didn’t use Blink as its rendering engine.

~~~
hollerith
I hear that sentiment a lot on this site, but don't understand it.

Since Blink is available under a very permissive license, why does it matter?

It seems to me that the notion that it is important to have multiple
implementations of a standard ( _and_ the notion that a formal standard is
even necessary) derive from a time when those implementations had proprietary
licenses.

~~~
Santosh83
Matters because if at least two engines are equally popular (in terms of
market share) or close to that, then no one entity will be able to disregard
or exert undue influence over the standardisation process of web technologies.
They will be forced to work together and presumably if one entity tries to do
something evil the other will resist and since they have roughly equal market
share, the evil proposal will be dead in water. Diversity of implementations
is important as a means of checks and balances.

~~~
hollerith
I continue to fail to understand.

Is it not the case that if the popularity of Edge Chromium becomes close to
that of Google Chrome, then your argument will apply just as well, i.e., if
either Google or Microsoft tries to do something evil the other will resist?

Why is whether the 2 project descend from the same codebase the decisive
factor? I would've thought that the decisive factor is whether the second
project is willing to deploy developer (and managerial) resources to the same
extent as Google is willing to, i.e., many hundreds of full-time developers,
each earning over 100,000 usd per year (and sufficiently competent managers).

~~~
Santosh83
True. But there still remain subtle bugs in rendering engines that become
'features.' On the other hand if there are multiple popular engines (deep
forks count too), those bugs will be exposed and there will be incentive to
fix them and align towards a single standard behaviour.

------
dessant
Google has shipped Manifest v3 in Chrome Canary, which severily limits how
extensions are allowed to block and modify requests. What is Microsoft's plan
regarding Manifest v3 in Edge Chromium, are they going to deprecate the
blocking capabilities of the webRequest API?

~~~
snowwolf
Is it easier to submit extensions to the Microsoft store? Last time I looked
it was very closed off to a selection of hand picked extensions. To be fair
this was probably over a year ago.

~~~
dessant
There is no public service yet for submitting extensions:
[https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Discussions/How-do-
yo...](https://techcommunity.microsoft.com/t5/Discussions/How-do-you-submit-a-
Microsoft-Edge-Insider-Addon-to-the/m-p/408452)

------
kodablah
Is anyone familiar with embeddability of Chromium-based Edge? MS web engines
have been able to be used in shared libraries in the past and I'm hoping a
win32/xaml control will be available for use. Even better if they contrib'd
back the ability to leverage chrome DLLs.

~~~
AndrewGaspar
I believe this is what you're referring to: [https://docs.microsoft.com/en-
us/microsoft-edge/hosting/webv...](https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-
edge/hosting/webview2)

~~~
kodablah
Exactly, thanks! I have been using CEF (Chromium Embedded Framework) for a
while now, but as my needs for cross-platform dwindle (and I highly doubt Edge
Chromium has any non-Windows plans), I might consider using this instead.

~~~
Lx1oG-AWb6h_ZG0
From the first paragraph:

> On January 15th, we expect to release the “Stable” channel, at which point
> Microsoft Edge will be generally available to download on Windows and macOS.

------
flowerlad
This is great news for privacy. We can now use Edge when accessing Google
services such as Gmail, and Chrome when accessing Microsoft services. That way
we can prevent the browser from helping the services track you (such as by
logging you into the Browser itself when logging into services such as gmail.)

~~~
newscracker
Or we could just use Firefox, whose tracking protections have been enhanced a
lot. Make it even better by adding a bunch of popular extensions (uBlock
Origin, NoScript, Privacy Possum, Cookie Auto Delete, Multi Account
Containers, Decentraleyes and a few others).

Another alternative for those who use Apple devices would be Safari, which is
also strong on tracking protection. But the lack of good extensions on the
latest Safari makes it a poorer proposition compared to Firefox.

------
hollerith
Since Microsoft owns Github, and since Github leads the development of
Electron, and since Microsoft leads the development of one of the most
important Electron apps (VS Code), does Microsoft have any plans for
increasing the sharing of code and developers between Edge Chromium and
Electron?

Alternatively, do they have any plans for eliminating VS Code's dependency on
Electron?

~~~
danlugo92
Why don't we have shared electron runtimes?

1) Bundle electron release with app (bandwidth is cheap)

2) Find if that specific release is installed to your user directory.

3) If not copy

4) If yes, use it and don't copy it over.

5) Enforce semver for this of course.

~~~
hollerith
Arch Linux tried to do something like that if this next web page is any
indication although whether they succeeded or not I do not know:

[https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/56686#issuecommen...](https://github.com/Microsoft/vscode/issues/56686#issuecomment-414668704)

------
felixthehat
I saw @maryjofoley refer to it as 'Chredge' the other day which gave me a
chuckle

~~~
haecceity
Edgium sounds better

------
wayneftw
Any word on a Linux release?

------
wnevets
Edge switching chromium has made me care even less about it.

~~~
badrabbit
I dislike both but maybe they can fork it and de-google it. MS is in a
position to care about privacy if they want,at least to lure Chrome users
where as Google will always be big-brother.

~~~
pilif
Chromium based Edge is de-googled. However it is Microsofted and Binged
instead.

At least there is now choice which company gets to have all of your data.

~~~
olyjohn
Or you could not give either of them your data and use Firefox. I hear it's
been around for a little while.

~~~
pilif
Mozilla’s track record in that regard isn’t stellar either though between
episodes like the pocket integration and that forced iRobot marketing promo
extension.

I think browsers have become so complicated that maintaining them is so
expensive that you need to sell user data one way or another in order to cover
the maintenance costs.

------
300bps
I called for this to happen over 5.5 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7909383](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7909383)

I am thrilled that we're nearly there. I happily favor using apps from
companies that don't base their primary existence on gathering and exploiting
data about their users.

------
ISL
Is Microsoft now contributing to Chromium development?

~~~
judah
Yes, we are contributing to Chromium and have been for most of 2019.

~~~
BuckRogers
Would you be able to raise the issue of adding an optional dedicated search
bar to the new Edge, a la Firefox? The lack of container support is one thing,
but using a dedicated search bar with DuckDuckGo bangs is something I just
can't give up. It's also a good privacy point, not doing any prefetching.

I've submitted this feedback but I think it's extremely low priority
(understandable), and likely outright dismissed as that "old fashioned,
useless search bar".

To preemptively answer why I don't just use Firefox, I do, but Firefox on iOS
is horrible and I'm fed up, it's a critical feature that the mobile partner
works well.

------
kd3
I like the new logo a lot. But i very much dislike the fact that they
seriously crippled the pdf and ebook functionality in the new browser.
Especially since they also killed the old pdf Reader app and forced people to
use the old Edge browser instead as their ebook and pdf reader.

~~~
Santosh83
Epub capability is going away from old Edge. In fact it may already be
removed. It can still read PDFs, as can new Edge. Didn't try Epubs with the
latter though. I just bear with the UI of Calibre's Ebook Reader... it is raw
to say the least at this point, but gets the job done.

